# recanning commercially canned tomatoes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I read somewhere and now can't find it, that someone had recanned tomatoes and pineapple. I have some tomatoes very close to or past expiration and I know tomatoes can't last as long as low acid foods. Has anyone done this?

My tomatoes are mixed with onion and garlic.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I read somewhere and now can't find it, that someone had recanned tomatoes and pineapple. I have some tomatoes very close to or past expiration and I know tomatoes can't last as long as low acid foods. Has anyone done this?
> 
> My tomatoes are mixed with onion and garlic.


I don't see any reason why you couldn't, just put it in a jar and process as usual.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I'm not sure why you would want to.
> 
> If they are near and beyond the exp. date I'm not sure how opening them and recanning would make extend that date. Exp. dates are very subjective. I've eaten food that was 5 years out and never had a problem.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't open them just to can them again. JMHO.


:ditto:

I agree ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

As long as the can is good the contents should be fine. Any food can rot the can from the inside but high acid foods do so more quickly. There have been canned goods opened over a hundred years old that were fine. I have eaten salmon that I put up twenty years before. I see no benefit in repacking, if the cans are good eat it if they are bad throw it out. 

This summer grow or buy a bunch of tomatoes and put them up. If you use the Tattler lids there will be nothing for the acid to attack.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was concerned about the shelf life of the high acid food. Guess I can wait and see what happens. Thanks for the replies.


----------

